# Question on stumbling into old sin?



## Shane (Sep 4, 2005)

When a Christian struggles with sin.

When a person is a true believer but has had a problem with an addictive sin, these things are not always swept away in a miraculous moment but continue to be something one struggles with.

So the person in question finds himself in a situation where he continually stumbles into the old sin, he is truly bothered by it and is sickened by his lack of obedience. Many times he turns from it but there are often times when he falls.

His response over this time is that he is feeling that he is failing God and that God will turn from him and he deserves it he is lost and weary, troubled and definitely repentant but feels like he cant keep asking frogivness from this same sin and cant be involved in church because he is being a hypocrite. He doesnt understand how he can continue to fail when he truly doesnt want to.

What is the situation here, does God continue to forgive and help him to slowly put this sin aside or does he become silent and turn from this man? Or is it Satan who wants the man to think God will turn from him?

What is Gods response here? Where can this person find hope and how does he deal with this issue?


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2005)

Romans 7

14For we know that the law is spiritual: but I am carnal, sold under sin.

15For that which I do I allow not: for what I would, that do I not; but what I hate, that do I.

16If then I do that which I would not, I consent unto the law that it is good.

17Now then it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.

18For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh,) dwelleth no good thing: for to will is present with me; but how to perform that which is good I find not.

19For the good that I would I do not: but the evil which I would not, that I do.

20Now if I do that I would not, it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.

21I find then a law, that, when I would do good, evil is present with me.

22For I delight in the law of God after the inward man:

23But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members.

24O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death?

25I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord. So then with the mind I myself serve the law of God; but with the flesh the law of sin.


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2005)

Indwelling sin abides in us, we must persist in killing it every day

Phil 3:12 Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect: but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus.

2 Cor 4:16 For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day.

Heb 12:1 Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith, who for the joy set before him, enduring the cross, despising the shame, is set down at the right hand of God

2 Cor 7:1 Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.

Gal 6:9 And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2005)

Shane,

To one struggling against persistent/habitual sin, and hating his weakness...the Gospel offers comfort and hope. The Christian hope is to look away from our failures and sin to the Gospel.

Too often these days, Christians are admonished to measure salvation by the success of sanctification. Suffering (including the hellish agony of falling to temptation) is a sign we are truly Christs.

Much more can be said, but for now, here's Dr. R. Scott Clark's essay explaining the points of Christian suffering:

http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/Suffering.html

In Edification,

Robin


----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Romans 7
> 
> 14For we know that the law is spiritual: but I am carnal, sold under sin.
> ...



 Peter! 

And, be very careful to keep chapters 5 through to 8 connected and in context. (As you know, Paul is developing a line of reasoning. The mistake of the "higher life" teaching comes out of chopping these chapters up.)

Robin


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Indwelling sin abides in us, we must persist in killing it every day
> 
> Phil 3:12 Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect: but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus.
> ...



 

I don't mean to be nit-picky....but just wish to keep things in context...

Each of these chapters must be considered in thier contexts. Example: Hebrews 12 comes after chapter 11, where the great faith of OT saints (who committed horrific sin, btw) is described. The point is, they relied on looking forward to the Gospel promise. David's continual sin (!) went so far as to bring destruction upon his immediate family and impact a nation - yet, David was a man after God's own heart! David suffered many personal losses due to his sins yet his house was a conduit for the Messiah (!) An amazing testament to God's faithfulness in keeping promises, in spite of His saint's propensity to sin.

Also, the other chapter references given should be considered after reading the former chapters because the authors FIRST declare what God has already done (the Gospel) before admonishing the responsibilities of the Christian life.

Speaking of David....what a solid respite from agony are his writings. Since David endured the tensions of both being a sinner and saint, why not depend on his consolations in the dark hours?

r.


----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2005)

Psalm 51
Create in Me a Clean Heart, O God
To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David, when Nathan the prophet went to him, after he had gone in to Bathsheba.

1Have mercy on me,[a] O God,
according to your steadfast love;
according to your abundant mercy
blot out my transgressions. 
2Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity,
and cleanse me from my sin! 


3For I know my transgressions,
and my sin is ever before me. 
4Against you, you only, have I sinned
and done what is evil in your sight,
so that you may be justified in your words
and blameless in your judgment. 
5Behold, I was brought forth in iniquity,
and in sin did my mother conceive me. 
6Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being,
and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart. 



7Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean;
wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow. 
8Let me hear joy and gladness;
let the bones that you have broken rejoice. 
9Hide your face from my sins,
and blot out all my iniquities. 
10Create in me a clean heart, O God,
and renew a right* spirit within me. 
11Cast me not away from your presence,
and take not your Holy Spirit from me. 
12Restore to me the joy of your salvation,
and uphold me with a willing spirit. 



13Then I will teach transgressors your ways,
and sinners will return to you. 
14Deliver me from bloodguiltiness, O God,
O God of my salvation,
and my tongue will sing aloud of your righteousness. 
15O Lord, open my lips,
and my mouth will declare your praise. 
16For you will not delight in sacrifice, or I would give it;
you will not be pleased with a burnt offering. 
17The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit;
a broken and contrite heart, O God, you will not despise. 



18Do good to Zion in your good pleasure;
build up the walls of Jerusalem; 
19then will you delight in right sacrifices,
in burnt offerings and whole burnt offerings;
then bulls will be offered on your altar.*


----------



## Shane (Sep 4, 2005)

I love that Psalm I read it and pray it regularly


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2005)

Try singing it! 


After thy loving kindess lord 
Have mercy upon me
For thy compassion great blot out all my iniquity


----------

